# Buying from NDSGamer.Com: Updating Regularly



## AgentCherryColla (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Flash Cards. The concept is amazing to me, and I know we all feel the same. But we all know how hard it is to buy one. So I want to share my experience with NDSGamer, and update it to let you know if it's a good site.

*What Did I Buy?*
One(1) R4i 3DS Gold

*Price*
17.98 USD + 2.00 USD Shipping
Total 19.78

They say it takes 2-4 (business) days to ship. This I can believe since it's based out of Texas.


*Friday, Jan 18th, 2013*
(Jotting this down the day after) I placed the order on the website. I did it pretty late, so I assume my order wont be processed until Monday.

*Saturday, Jan 19th, 2013*
I checked my order again, it's still being processed. I'm not worried, I placed an order for a 16G Kingston Micro SD from BestBuy.com. It's still being processed, and wont be until Monday. So my next update should be Monday.

*Sunday, Jan 20th, 2013*
Since tomorrow is MLK Day, the company might be closed Xo

*Tuesday, Jan 22nd,2013*
I got an e-mail from them saying it would ship today.

Final Update: I got the R4 on Thursday of this week. I've been busy so I couldn't update. It came in the mail, in nice packaging. It work perfectly fine, and I have no issues. I would say to buy from them if you need a R4, R4i 3DS, R4i 3DS Gold, or AceKard.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 20, 2013)

That's good but u could save more money if u bought it from ZhuZhuChina or nds-card lol


----------



## AgentCherryColla (Jan 20, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> That's good but u could save more money if u bought it from ZhuZhuChina or nds-card lol


I tried those sites but I was unable to access it! XO I'm trying to find a good company to buy from. I want to buy my cousins R4's when I get my Tax Return.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm guessing this discussion is DS Centric. But does anyone know where to buy Flash Carts for original Gameboys?


----------



## AgentCherryColla (Jan 20, 2013)

GeorgeFoulds said:


> I'm guessing this discussion is DS Centric. But does anyone know where to buy Flash Carts for original Gameboys?


http://www.r4ds-ds.com/

This is my personal favorite company. But it's based in China, and takes forever to ship. But you get exactly what they say your getting. No fakes either.


----------

